# Sticky  Canadian Recording Studio Thread



## GuitarsCanada

Post your reviews and suggestions for Canadian Recording Studios.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Post your reviews and suggestions for Canadian Recording Studios.



Well, in October ~ November of last year I recorded an album in a little Pro tools studio in Brantford called Charing Cross Studio.

Great value and a very skilled engineer.

I'm pretty proud of the album and will in all liklihood record there again.


Here's a link:

http://www.ccsound.com/


----------



## sierrahotel

Hey, I know this is kind of awkward but I'm just here to tell you about a friend's recording & rehearsal studio. It's called "Decibels", and its in Vancouver. If you are interested in recording or getting lessons and you are in the Vancouver area, please check it out. Here's a link:

Vancouver Recording and Rehearsal Studio


----------



## katmandoo

Don't mind if I plug my own studio
P.A. Studios in Chilliwack BC


----------



## torndownunit

B.W.C studios in Brampton. A ton of bands from all around the area record there. VERY well equipped studio, and Greg the engineer is fantastic.

http://www.myspace.com/bwcstudios


----------



## peter benn

In Montreal, you might like:

www.harder-sound

e-mail/[email protected]

Peter


----------



## 199studios

199 Studios is an uptown musical recording studio, and rehearsal space. It is a comfortable and affordable location that aims to satisfy any clients’ needs. We offer quality equipment, a friendly environment, nearby parking, and quality results. 199 Sheppard Ave West
For prices, location map, and other information:
www.199studios.com
[email protected]
416-226-4204


----------



## ssdeluxe

raising this dead thread !!

now, if this is spam, pls delete me, {as its the production room B in the mastering studio I work out of that this studio is}, anyhoo, this is a super-duper {piltchner built room} ie : really good! lol, that is very cheap and amazing for recording overdubs and even full drum kit, and also excellent for mixing.

I've mixed 2 records recently, both with gr8t results !

joaocarvalhomastering.com

ok , that's it. happy holidays all.


----------



## Geek

Abbotsford, BC:

Estania: http://www.estania.com/
The Green Room: http://cordalismusic.com/

Then there's one right on the corner of Montrose and South Fraser Way run by a guy named Asger. Can't remember the name of the store...


----------



## Guest

ssdeluxe said:


> raising this dead thread !!
> 
> now, if this is spam, pls delete me, {as its the production room B in the mastering studio I work out of that this studio is}, anyhoo, this is a super-duper {piltchner built room} ie : really good! lol, that is very cheap and amazing for recording overdubs and even full drum kit, and also excellent for mixing.
> 
> I've mixed 2 records recently, both with gr8t results !
> 
> joaocarvalhomastering.com
> 
> ok , that's it. happy holidays all.


Spam? Nah: Joao and his crew are really excellent. They did the latest Apollo Effect CD, Antisocial Disorder, and it really does sound superb. Props from me.


----------



## keefsdad

James Paul at "The Rogue" is an excellent engineer. Solved some nasty tech problems with my Cd for me, saved my butt. Highly recommended.


----------



## JimiGuy7

*Half String Studio*

http://www.halfstringstudio.com/half_string_recording_studio/info.html

Check it out if your in the Ottawa valley, here is a link that will show you the album we recorded there:

http://www.reverbnation.com/footsoldier

Very good guy to work with, great gear, awesome rates and a beautiful studio.


----------



## montreal

*recording studios*

HallaMusic in Toronto's Portlands is a well equipped studio with great rates and a Tim Horten's across the street.


----------



## Midnight Rider

The following are links to a couple of videos of my home studio build from many years ago.I thought that perhaps this may help someone who is considering or currently engaged in a studio build.

Part 1: 



Part 2: 




There have been gear additions since the video was made that include two Avalon 737 mic press,Waves L2 Ultramaximixer for mastering duties,Vox & Traynor tube amps,David Eden WT800 Bass Amp & 4x10 Hartke HyDrive 410 cabinet,GigRig Pro 14 guitar effects switching system,1986 Yamaha Recording Custom PRC 1292 drum kit.


----------



## Dustman

Studio B in London On. Great guys.
https://m.facebook.com/StudioBMusicServices/
We did our album there, and we'Lloyd do our next. Have a listen.
www.newportelectricband.com


----------



## ezcomes

Imma post three local ones

First..
Longshot Records...ive recorded there, Matt is a great guy!
http://www.longshotrecords.com
https://www.facebook.com/LongshotRecords

Second
North of Princess...no personal experience, but i know Zane, and people that have recorded there...last summers 'out for a rip' was done there, as has Sarah Harmer and other
http://www.northofprincess.com
https://www.facebook.com/northofprincess/

Last, but not least
Terry Benn Music...i knew Terry years ago...he toured the country with his punk, and rock bands...recordings ive heard have been great
https://www.facebook.com/Terry-Benn-Music-186531676807/
http://terrybennmusic.com


----------



## Mooh

This guy and his studio:

http://www.siegfriedmeier.com/studio/

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Danica Levy

Bedside Studios in Winnipeg is great. Lot's of room and a skilled engineer.


----------



## ampaholic

Sounds like you've made a well researched decision but the Sennheiser HD25 is worth a mention. They've been around for more than 30 years and many still consider them an excellent value in a pro headphone.
I like mine!


----------



## ampaholic

Crap! Ignore my previous post. I clicked on the wrong thread!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Charterhouse Studios is a part of 'Music City' in London, Ontario where head producer and engineer Aaron Murray works his magic for clients that span and array of musical genres.
Charterhouse Studios: Charterhouse Studios


----------

